# Heresy-Online's Expeditious Stories 13-10: Relaxation Voting Thread



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

​

This concludes Heresy-Online's Expeditious Stories Challenge 13-10! 

Congratulations to all of you who participated in this month's competition and making it a success! Thank you all as well, for helping to add colour to the already exceptional fanfic forum here on Heresy. Hopefully in the following months, we can continue to build up interest and maybe bring some more fresh blood to HO's fanfic forums.

Voting works as such:
Each reader (not just writers) can cast three votes, ranking them 1st, 2nd, and 3rd. Feel free to share your thoughts, comments, or brief reviews on the stories as well, since each of the writers worked hard to get their entries up.

Scoring works like this:
1st place: 3 pts
2nd place: 2 pts
3rd place: 1 pt

*When you vote, ensure that you vote in the following format:*
1st Place: Author, Name of Story, 3 pts
and so on.

Unfortunately, to prevent any possible dramas, you cannot vote for your own story. If you cast any votes, you have to cast all three, no picking a single story and nothing more.

Additionally, if you wrote a story, you must vote! As the competition grows, I think it is necessary to point this out. If you enter but do not vote, any votes for your story(ies) will not be counted.

By the end of the voting period, all votes will be tallied and a winner declared.

Once this winner is declared, the winning story will be placed into the Winning HOES thread which has been stickied in this forum. The winning writer will be awarded the Lexicanum's Crest (seen above!) forum award for fiction excellence during the quarterly Awards.

Just to emphasize again, _you do not need to have written a story to cast your votes!_ The more people that cast their votes, the better!

The deadline for voting will be midnight US Eastern Standard Time *Sunday, 30th November 2013*. At that time this thread will be completed, and the winner declared.

Due to the change in the reputation system, the rewards for entering/winning have also changed:
Participation - 1 reputation point
3rd Place - 2 reputation points
2nd Place - 3 reputation points
1st Place - 4 reputation points

Here are the entries from HOES 13-10:

*Table of Contents*

Adrian - A Moment to Think
VulkansNodosaurus - Ash and Iron
HonorableMan - The Last Lho-Stick​


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Copying Adrian's votes across from the entry thread:



Adrian said:


> 1st place - A Last Lho-Stick - HonorableMan
> 
> 2nd place - Ash and Iron - VulkansNodosaurus
> 
> ...


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

1st place: HonorableMan, The Last Lho-Stick, 3 pts
2nd place: VulkansNodosaurus, Ash and Iron, 2 pts
3rd place: Adrian, A Moment to Think, 1 pt

A tricky decision to make. Each of the stories had an engaging spin on the lack of relaxation in the 41st Millenium. In the end the simplicity of The Last Lho-Stick pushed it slightly ahead.


----------



## VulkansNodosaurus (Dec 3, 2010)

Adrian - Your comment is definitely valid; I actually thought the same thing when I finished the story. Decided to submit it anyway, though, because time was running out, and why not?

And my votes:
1st place: HonorableMan, A Last Lho-Stick, 3 pts.
2nd place: Adrian, A Moment to Think, 2 pts.

A Last Lho-Stick had the advantage of presenting, as has been mentioned, a focused and compelling image, in terms of both action and emotion. It also fit the format very well, and truly emphasized relaxation. A Moment to Think hit interesting themes, and a fitting spin on relaxation, but seemed to be missing some commas and clarity.


----------



## HonorableMan (Apr 15, 2012)

1st Place- VulkansNodosaurus, Ash and Iron, 3pts
2nd Place- Adrian, A Moment to Think, 2pts

Ash and Iron was a great story, the dialogue fantastic- although I do feel that it would be better if given more space. It was well-written and the concept was definitely intriguing. A Moment to Think was also very good, but it came out somewhat unclearly, despite, as VulkansNodosaurus said, having interesting themes. A hard decision, but Ash and Iron came out on top at least in my opinion. Well played on all parts.

Also, thank you very much for all your praise. I'm not sure it's deserved, but I'm very glad you liked the story.


----------



## Myen'Tal (Sep 4, 2009)

1st- VulkanNodosarus, Ash and Iron 3pts
2nd- Honorableman, A Last Lho Stick 2pts
3rd- Adrian, A Moment To Think, 1pts

Final Exams are coming up, so I wasn't able to participate this time. Maybe the next .


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

And the results are:

First: *HonorableMan*

Second: *VulkansNodosaurus*

Third: *Adrian*


----------

